# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si ta bejme Windowsin te beje Boot nga Flashdisku.

## benseven11

Nje program Autorun USB 1,4 qe te ndihmon te futesh 1 program neflash disk dhe  me futjen e flash diskut programi te hapet menjehere(beje boot)
http://www.brothersoft.com/autorun-usb-39637.html
Si shembull do marrim programin Trukript dhe bejme programin te beje boot.
Me hapjen e programit autorun del kjo figure.

----------


## benseven11

Shkojme te programi trukript per ta fut ne flash disk.
Klikojme start/run dhe aty futim C:\Program Files Klik ok dhe do hapet direktoria e programeve.Klik te folderi verdhe Trukript dhe e hapim.
Do kemi kete pamje.

----------


## benseven11

Qe programi trukript te beje boot,hapet menjehere me futjen e flashdiskut,duhet qe ai te kete nje autorun file e cila mungon ne figuren e postit te meparshem.Autorun programi ndihmon qe te krijohet ky skedar.
Te programi autorun behen keto veprime si ne figure(Ndiqet rradhe 1-5).

----------


## benseven11

Ajo qe ndodh pasi kalojme ne piken 5 eshte se aty shohim cfare ka brenda Flash disku.Nqs flash disku eshte formatuar me pare,nuk do shihet asgje.
Perpara se te vazhdohet,hapet dritarja e Trukriptit ne C:\Program Files\Truecrypt (shkohet ne start\run dhe futet C:\Program Files\Truecrypt dhe do hapet) behen veprimet si me poshte per ti kopjuar gjithe skedaret,

----------


## benseven11

Pastaj klik 2 here ne my kompjuter ikonen.Ne dritaren tjeter klik i djathte ne drajverin G ose F te flashdikut dhe zgjedh explore.
Do hapet flashdiku,behen veprimet me poshte per te futur skedaret e programit Trukript ne flash disk.


```
Kujdes! Nqs flash disku ka material dhe ndonje skedar autorun .inf brenda,klik i djathte ne autorun inf dhe zgjedh rename(riemerto) duke e ndryshuar ne autorun1.inf Kjo ka shume rendesi pasi programi autorun me vone do krijoje nje autorun.inf per Trukript,keshtu qe nqs ne flash disk ekziston nje autoun.inf tjeter,do kete konflikt midis dy skedareve autorun.inf me te njejtin emer dhe programi Autorun USB do deshtoje.
```

----------


## benseven11

Te programi Autorun bejhen veprimet me poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Me klik ne butonin autorun drive do dale nje figure si kjo,ku behen ndryshimet:

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdim,hapet kkjo figure dhe behet ndryshim,duke futur shkronjen e flash diskut.

----------


## benseven11

Autorun file u krijua.Fik ndez kompjuterin.Hap windowsin fut flashdiskun me programin Truekript brenda dhe do shfaqet menjehere programi Truekript ne ekran.

----------


## benseven11

Jam i qarte qe shume anetare te forumit jane te interesuar se si te behet nje flash disk me windowsin brenda te beje boot menjehere me futjen e flashdiskut.
Kur them boot me futjen e flash diskut,te shfaqet menjehere figura me poshte qe te lejon te vazhdosh me formatim/riparim/instalim windowsi.
Nuk eshte e veshtire.Figura qe shohim cdo here qe bejme boot te windowsit Xp eshte kjo.

----------


## benseven11

Cfare na duhen:
1.Nje disk i windowsit qe eshte i rregullt qe mund te beje boot,nqs e futim ate disk,fikim kompjuterin e ndezim dhe me ndezjen e windowsit CD-ja ben boot dhe shfaq figuren ne postin e pare.Si fillim testojeni diskun e windosit XP
qe keni nese eshte ne rregull apo jo.Nqs windowsi ben boot nga CD-ja kjo do te thote qe windowsi i ka komplet skedaret nga mikrosofti.
2,Duhet nje flashdisk 1gb.Mire eshte qe flash disku te jete i formatuar ne format
Fat 16.Per ta formatuar ka shume programe.Njeri eshte ketu.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...3&d=1239569671 Keni dhe nje post te trajnime dhe leksione si formatohet disku.Mire eshte qe nje flash disk te kete vetem windowsin dhe te mos ngaterrohet me futje skedaresh te tjere.
Na duhet edhe ky program Sinkronizimi per te transportuar windowsin nga
disku ose nje dosje per ne flash disk.
Pra shkarkohen keto dy programe.
1.Program formatimi per flash disk
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...3&d=1239569671
2.Program sinkronizimi nga mikrosofti
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en
Nqs windowsi XP qe ke eshte32 bit shkarkimi ketu
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...tupPackage.exe
Nqs windowsi XP eshte 64 bit shkarkohet ketu.
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ackage_x64.exe

----------


## benseven11

Si fillim futim flash diskun ne nje port USB,jo perpara,por mbrapa kompjuterit.
Mund te jene 3-4 porte USB.Fikim kompjuterin dhe e rindezim duke mbajtur shtypur Del,ose F1,ose kombinim butonash Esc,Fn F1,etj per laptopat.
Kompjuteri do hyje ne bios.Puno me  butonin shigjeten qe shkon djathtas ne tastjere dhe shkon ne Fjalen Boot.Shtyp Enter ne tastjere.
3 versione te ndryshme biosi dhe discka orientuese ku te kerkohet,
Shiko per
Boot ( Mund ta shohesh lart ne shiritin horizontal  te biosit,e zgjedh me shigjeten djathtas ne tastjere dhe shtyp enter,ne menune qe do hapet shiko per boot device priority). 
Boot Advanced
Boot device priority.
Disk drives
Puno me butonat shigjete si ne figure.
Qellimi eshte te ndrsyhohet menyra se si kompjuteri ben boot.Duhet ndrsyhoje qe te beje boot nga flashdisku.Qe te shfaqet flashdiku ne bios duhet mos harruar dhe gjithmone,para se te hysh ne bios ngul flashdikun ne USB port(perndryshe nuk do shohesh fare flash disk drajv ne bios.)
Opsioni 1 Ky ndryshim per te bere boot nga flash dsiku ka vlere vetem ne rastet kur do qe flashdisku te aktivizohet dhe hape windowsin menjehere me rindezjen e kompjuterit,
Opsioni 2 eshte te besh boot nga flash disku duke pas windowsin hapur dhe fut flashdiskun dhe windowsi nga flashdiku do hapet me figuren welcome.
Nqs do te krijosh flash disk opsioni 2 me windows qe punon ne kompjuter,qe eshte hapur,nuk ke nevoje te ngaterrohesh me bios.Nje pamje e butonave shigjete ne tastjere.

----------


## benseven11

Versione pamjesh nga biosi.Modele tipe te ndryshme kane pamje disi te ndryshme ne bios figurat jane vetem orientuese,Nuk eshte e veshtire te behet ndryshimi qe kompjuteri te behe boot nga flash disku,Punohet me butonat shigjete lart/poshte per te zgjedhur boot device proiriti,shtyp enter,zgjedh me shigjete artikullin kush boot i pare shtyp enter.pastaj me buton shigjete zgjedh flash drajverin dhe shtyp enter,Kjo loje me shigjeta dhe enter do beje ndryshimin e pozicioneve,DVD drajv psh qe eshte boot device i pare do kaloje si i dyte(secondary) dhe flash disku nga secondar i dyte do kaloje i pare.
Pas ndryshimit duke vendosur Flash Drajver si mekanizem te pare boot(Primary boot device) shtyp ne tastjere F 10 per te ruajtur ndryshimet dhe dale nga biosi.

----------


## benseven11

Krijojme nje dosje(folder) ne direktorine C me emrin skedaret e windowsit XP.Klik start\run dhe fut
C:\
Klik ok dhe do hapet dritarja me poshte,Behen veprimet si ne figurat me poshte,

----------


## benseven11

Futet disku i windowsit ne DVD drajv.
Klikohet ne desktop  2 here ne ikonen My computer.
Klik i djathte ne shkronjen e DVD drajverit ku eshte disku i windowsit dhe ne menu zgjedh Explore.
Do hapet figura me poshte,ku kopjohen komplet skedaret e windowsit XP.

----------


## benseven11

Poshte ne taskbar ne monitor keni nje folder skedaret e windowsit Xp(eshte dritare bosh)Nqs nuk e shikon klik ne start\run
Aty fut C:\
Klik ok dhe ne dritaren e C:\ gjen dhe hap dosjen Skedaret e windowsit xp
Ne figuren me poshte behet futja e skedareve te windowsit.Procesi i kopjimit zgjat nje cike...
Nga posti i meparshem kopjuam skedaret e windowsit dhe do i bejme paste ne dritaren me poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Kemi nje folder ne kompjuter ne C:\ me emrin skedaret e windowsit XP
permbajtja ne kete folder eshte identike me permbajtjen ne disk.Nuk kemi nevoje me per diskun.Hiqet disku i windowsit nga DVD/CDR-W drajveri.

----------


## benseven11

Sigurohemi qe flashdisku eshte i ngulur mire ne USB port.
Kalojme ne sinkronizim.Do krijojme nje kopje identike te windowsit ne Flash disk duke e transportuar windowsin nga dosja C:\Skedaret e windowsit Xp qe krijuam me pare dhe futur ne flash disk.
Beji eksit antivirusit,mos mbaj lojra,fotoshop programe te renda,mos shiko video ne internet,mos i jep ngarkese procesorit  as memorjes ram.Ky proces eshte shume delikat do fuqi te mire nga procesori dhe kalimi materialit te behet i sakte pa aksidente,korruptim skedaresh ne proces.OK
Hapet programi Sink.Shkohet ne start/run dhe fut C:\Program Files\SyncToy 2.0
klik ok dhe ne dritaren tjeter klik ne Synctoy.exe per ta hapur.

----------


## benseven11

Do hapet figura me poshte.
Ne folderin majtas do futim windowsin qe kemi ne dosjen C:\skedaret e windowsitXp
Ne folderin djathtas do gjejme dhe fusim shkronjen e Flashdikut,cfaredo qe te jete F,G, E,shkronja i tregon programit se ne cilin drajv do transportohet windowsi
Transporti do ndodhe nga majtas(origjina C:\ skedaret e windowsit) per Djathtas
(destinacion shkronja e flash drajverit).
Fillojme me folderin majtas origjina.Figurat me poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdojme me folderin djathtas,destinacion(right folder)

----------

